
Show HN: My U.G.C. Activities site - timhj
https://thingdoer.com/find-things-to-do?sort=views
======
timhj
We've managed to get 2500+ suggestions on the site (Mostly Sydney based) so
it's getting some traction in Aus. The site's not finished or polished so keen
to get some thoughts and feedback.

